#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 畫家接委託時是甚麼樣的體驗?

## 狼王白牙

迷上了許多中國大陸的問答平台一段時間了，有...知乎、百度知道、搜狐旗下的、今日頭條附帶的問答。

如果今天自己是提問者，最想問這個問題，*同好圈內的畫家接委託時是甚麼樣的體驗?*

畫家有百百種，有的只畫自己作品，從不接委託

有的以委託為主，並宣稱自己靠這一行生活。

我想問的問題包括，接委託時感覺愉快嗎? 遇到不同標準的客戶都如何對待? 以及大部分的畫家可能畫自己作品時會比委託好，

是不是因為委託就好比寫作業的感覺? 而畫自己的圖就好比做自己感興趣的事情的感覺呢?

----------


## 0阿努比斯0

雖然我也只是業余的畫畫的，但多多少少也接到過壹些委托
要說接到委托時的心情，壹般是緊張而興奮的。我算是那種比較隨緣的接委托，不會主動發委托，可能也是對自己的技術不太自信吧。 :jcdragon-@@: 
對於客戶的要求我會詢問的比較仔細，比如說需要怎樣精細的畫面。
對於對委托的對待，每張我都會全力以赴，盡量發揮應有的水平 :jcdragon-nod: ，平時摸魚也許會隨意些。當然無償委托和有償委托也是有區別
的。
的確，接到委托後完成這幅作品就更像壹個工作了，當愛好變成工作時，也會失去壹些樂趣，但並不妨礙我將它畫好。 :jcdragon-music:

----------

